

Ask HN: Best place to sell unused domains? - cdvonstinkpot

Hi,<p>I have a couple of what I would consider to be high(er) value domains, and then a few lower value domains I would like to sell, but I&#x27;m especially interested in unloading the higher value ones because of their income potential.<p>I have them all listed at Namebox.io, but get no offers, &amp; I see via Google that a site called Sedo claims to be the biggest domain reseller, but I&#x27;ve never heard of them.<p>What experience do HN&#x27;ers have with domain resellers? Which will get my 2 good domains sold for me? Is Sedo worth their 20% commission?<p>Please advise.<p>Thanks in advance for your feedback.<p>Regards,<p>-c
======
staunch
Yes, Sedo is the biggest. Your domains are probably not very valuable though,
unless you very regularly receive significant offers on them already. Most
people drastically over value their domains.

~~~
stevekemp
Yes. Sadly that is very true.

There are sporadic posts on HN about people trying to sell domains. One of
them jumped out at me as being "quirky", and although I didn't have a use for
it I figured £200 would be enough.

The reply I received was "Sorry, I'm unwilling to accept offers of less than
$50,000."

The post in question? Said "Make a reasonable offer". I guess we had different
ideas of what was reasonable.

------
timhargis
Godaddy auctions is huge too and they recently bought Afternic which was
either the largest or 2nd largest domain reseller in the world. I own a
handful of short, higher level domains and as they mentioned they're worth a
lot less than you might think if you're not actively getting offers on them.
Looking at those names, to be honest I wouldn't think they would be worth a
whole lot.

------
jmbmxer
You could always donate them -
[http://www.domains4good.org/](http://www.domains4good.org/)

I haven't used it personally but seems like something worth checking out.

------
t0
The value will probably drop when gtlds come out. Flippa and web hosting
forums might work.

------
cstrat
What are the domains? Maybe someone here is interested...

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
The 2 good ones are: subsonicsoftware.com & superspeedyservers.com

The others are: recordsafeapp.com, recordsafeapp.tv & superior-sound-
systems.com

All have about 9 years left on their registration & are registered with Gandi.

~~~
ScottWhigham
With 9 years left, I'd:

1) Advertise them on Sedo/namebox/etc

2) Put up a "For sale" page along with a way to contact you

You've pre-paid for 9 years - so there's no rush. I'm a fan of putting a price
on the page as well - a high price. Putting up a high price lets prospective
buyers know that you are serious, even if you don't expect to sell the domain
name for anything close to that. Anyone serious about buying the domain will
ignore your price anyway and offer a low figure - at least then you have
negotiation reference points (high and low). That said, some domainers say not
to list a price and make the buyer submit an offer.

------
briangonzalez
[http://namebox.io/](http://namebox.io/)

